# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Bastardimi i gjuhës shqipe.

## bela70

E hapa ket tem,duke pare qe ne popullin ton qdo dit e me shum po futen (ne vend se te hiqen)barbarizma duke e bastardu gjuhen ton deri ne ate mas sa qe po i humbin fare kuptimin si gjuh shqipe. 

Me posht do te japi shum fjal e shembuj qe me ka ra ti degjoj kado qe kam qen ne trojet tona.Pik se pari do ti shenoj keto te qytetit tim pasi po me duket qe kemi rastin me drestik me ma se shumti barbarizma ne krejt truallin ton. 


ZAJEBANCI 
ZAJEBAT 
ZEZAT 

Jan fjali serbe qe aq fort jan fut ne gjuhen ton(ne pergjithsi ne kosov)sa qe as qe e vrejm qe jemi duke shqiptu nje fjal te huaj,pale qe nuk lidhet fare me kuptimin qe ka ne ne gjuhen serbe dhe me at se per qfar e perdorim ne. 
Kjo ne gjuhen serbe ka kuptim shum banal Zajebat-zajebiti qe D.M.TH per te Q..E,ndersa ne e perdorim ne biseda kur dojm te tregojm ndonje mahi apo kur dikush mahitet apo ben shaka si P.SH: 

Ne vend te:Mos u mahit me mua,apo mos 
ben haka me mua. 

Ne perdorim:Mos u zajebat me mua(ose zezat). 

Pastaj:Un veq u mahita. 
Un veq u zajebata. 


Ose: Mahi eshte bre burre. 
Zajebanci esht bre burre. 


I mora si shembull te par keto fjali pasi aq shum kan zen vend ne gjuhen ton,sa qe shumica nuk i njohin keto fjalit shqip Mahi e Shaka. 


ShTOS 
VIC 
FORE 
FAZON 

Keto jan do barbarizma qe perdoren kur dojm te trgojm ndonje mahi,barcolet apo kashelash,P.SH: 
E kam degju nje mahi te re do t'iu tregoj. 

Ne themi:E kam degju nje shtos(apo vic)te ri... 

Kur nje person e vren se tallesh me te,ne vend se te thot: 
A po tallesh me mua? 

Aj thot: A shtosa ti mua? 
apo A fore ti mua? 

Ose ne nje rast personi flet dhe keta te tjeret nuk i besojn,ne vend qe te thuhet: 

Iqka na genjeve mir! 
Themi: I qka na leshove nje fore te mir! 


SOK - qe do te thot LANG 

Edhe kjo fjali eshte shum ne perdorim,ne qdo lokal apo kafeteri do ta e hasni,ne vend se: 
Me sjell nje lang apo na sjell disa lengje. 
Themi: Na sjell nje sok apo na sjell disa soka. 

Ne ket fjali tani po shoh nje permirsim,pasi shumica e qifteve(perindeve)te reja kan fillu ti mesojn femijet me fjalin Lang,edhe perkunder qe vet akoma e perdorin at Sok! 


PROMAJ-KORENT-qe do te thon SHKUJe 

Ket fjali e perdorin si te ne ne Kosov -Promaj,ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi-Korent,Gabimisht ne vend te fjales shqip Shkuje. 

Ne Koson kur deshirojm te themi se ka rymime te ajrit,themi: 

P.Sh. Mbylle deren(apo dritaren)se promaja na mbyti. 

Po ashtu ne Shqiperi: 
Mbylle deren(apo dritaren)se ka korent. 

Pra perdorim dy fjali te huaja,Promaj(serbisht)dhe Korent(italisht)ne vend te fjales son Shkuje,te cilen per qudi nuk kam has askund ta e perdor populli perveq se e kam par ne fjalor. 


IZLLOG-qe d.m.th Vitrin 

Kjo perdoret per te tregu vitrinen e dyqanit,qe te gjith i themi Izllog ne serbisht. 
Si p.sh:I pash ne pal roba te bukura ne izllog me pelqyen shum. 

Pra ne vend se:I pash ne pal roba te bukura ne vitrin... 

Sastav-qe d,m,th lidhje 

Qe e perdorim si shum pa lidhje ne raste si: 
Me duhet me i lidh Sastavat apo me duhet me i pik sastavat(pra lidhjet). 


SVOJIT 

Qe e perdorin si me shum ne fshatra,kur deshirojn qe te tregojn se si e kan ber zap,perthakuar me duar nje person apo shtaze thon: 
E svojita menjeher apo me lehtesi. 
Ne vende se:E bera zap(apo e perthekova,zura)menjeher... 

Ne Ulqin kam degjuar nje shprehje qe perdorin ne vende te Pore-Ali si p.sh: 

Un te prita ali ti nuk erdhe, 
ose Sdi qa te them ali aj eshte... 


Ne vend se:Un te prita por ti nuk erdhe. 
Sdi qa te them por aj nuk eshte... 


Patligjon-Domate 

Te dyja keto jan shprehje te huazuara edhe pse gjinden ne fjalor kisha propozuar,perse mos ta e perdorim ljalen qe po perdorej ne Shkoder per domate-MOLLATARTA(molla te arta)qe po me duket shum me origjinale se keto te mesipermet. 

MAJIC 

Kjo shprehje serbe perdoret per te tregu nje lloj veshje te siperme verore me menge te shkurtra,e qe ne ket rast nuk e di ndonje shprehje shqip per te(me ndihmoni). 


VISEQE -Qe ne perkthim i bjen te varura. 

Kjo shprehje perdoret per te tregu pjesen e siperme te kuzhines,dollapet e siperme. 


KAUQ 

Per Divan-Shtrat. 

TROSED-Divan me tri vende,ulse. 

Dvosed-Divan me dy vende,ulse. 

FOTELE-Divan njeshe apo Karige. 

QAQKALIC-Remojc dhembesh. 

USISIVAQ-Thithesja apo fshes elektrike(ne shqiperi-Fshes me korent). 

ShANK-Banak kafiterie apo dyqani. 









ZUBICAT 

Ket fjali e perdorin kur dojn te tregojn per nje gje se si kan par nje send te shijshem dhe u eshte hidhur per ta ngrene psh; 

Qfar torte mi qoj zubicat........ne ven se te thuhet 

Qfar torte mi qoj dhembezit...........siq po perdorej ne fshatra. 

ZID....ne vend te MUR 

ZIDIM....ne vend te..MURATIM 

ZIDAR-----MURATOR 

MALLTER-----LLAQ 

KNJIZHIC-----LIBREZ 

SHTRAFCIGER----KAQAVID 

MATIC------DADO 

VOLLAN----TIMON 

SHOFER-----NGARES 

VOZAQ----NGARES 

VOZAQKA----PATENT(AUTOMJETI) 

VOZIT-----PER te NGARë(AUTOMJETIN) 

KOQNICA----FRENA 

KOQIT------FRENU(FRENIM) 

apo KOQIT----NDALU 

VULLKANIZER-----GOMISTER 

MEHANIQAR-----MEKANIK 

FIOK------SIRTAR 

SKLEKA ---per POMPIME 

GREJALIC----NXEMëSE 

MAVI----per ngjyr te KALTERT 

JESHIL-----------GJELBERT 

SARI------------VERDHE 


NE shqiperi; 

QAKMAK--------per SHKREPSEN 

KOMSHI----------FQIU 

TROJK---------TRESH (TROJKA___TRESHI) 

KALIGJAN---per NOTUESIN (Pjes hidraulike) 


SUFLLAQE-----mish i pjekur dhe i coptuar (DYNER) 

PAIDHAQE----------MISH i pjekur (BIFTEK) 

Tek ne prap; 

VODOVOD-----------UJSJELLES 










Pjes hidraulike; 

KOLEN-----KRUL-BRYL 

TESHTIK----TENDARES 

PLOVAK----NOTUES 

SLLAVIN-----KRU 

REDURCIR---REDUKTUES 

CEV-a----GYP-a--TUB(UJI) 

SHOLE-----GUAC(wc) 

QUQAVC---GUAC e RAFSHTE 

LLAVABO---LAVAMAN-DUARLARES 

STUB-----mbajts i LAVAMANIT 

SUDOPER----LAVAPJAT -ENLARSE 

Te tjera; 

STUB(ndertimtari)---KOLON 

REGLLAZH---autocentrim 

SEDISHTE---ULSE e vetures 

LLANC----ZINGJIR(I biqikletes) 

LLANEC----QAFORE 

NARUKVIC---RETHDORE---(HALLHALLE) 

KRAVAT---kolare 

ZARE----PERDE 

STOLIC---ULSE-KARIGe 

TESLIC---SQEPAR 

SAKIC---SOPAT 

BUSHILIC---SHPOJSE ELEKTRIKE 

SJALIC----POQ ELEKTRIK 

PUNICA---drasa te trasha,masive

----------


## bela70

Ju litem jepni dhe ju ndonje shembull ne qytetin tuaj te barbarizmave qe perdoren si shum.

Pershendetje te gjithve bela.

----------


## Stresi

Ne kemi disa fjalë të imponuara nga gjuhet e fqinjëve (serb-grek-italian si dhe nga koha e turkut) që koha do i zhdukë nga fjalori por do të hyn fjalë të tjera poashtu.
Sot ndarsjes martesore i thëjn 'divors' që është nga anglishjtja "divorce".Apo fjalen e bukur shqipe 'knaqësi' e kemi  zevendesuar me 'satisfakcion' që po ashtu është fjalë angleze.
Ende përdoret nga ana e Elbasanit fjala 'burazer' që në shqip do të thot vëllaqko.Mos t'i harrojm 'dezhurni','sbor' që përdoren shumë në Shqipëri dhe që jan faljë serbe.Pastaj :
-makina 
-bateria 
-biberoni
qe të trija jan fjalë italiane.Sigurishtë ka edhe shumë të tjera por nuk dua të bëjë ngonjë fjalor këtu.
Nëse i lexon disa shkrime këtu në albasuol do sheh qe jan një pjesë bukur e madhe që shkruajn krejt anglisht dhe polemizojn në anglisht.Ke përshtypje që jemi në ngonjë faqe angleze e jo shqipetare.Eshte domosdoshmeri të shkruash shqip pastër por në fund mendoj që më mirë 1-2 fjalë të huaja në ndonjë shkrim se sa i tërë shkrimi të jetë në gjuhë të huaj.

----------


## bela70

Po esht e drejt qe thua se nje apo dy fjal te huaja ne shkrimet tona nuk do ishte dhe ndonje krim i madh(do ishte e aritur e madhe po te mbrim deri ne 1 apo 2 fjali)po keto qe i kam jap mesiper i perdorin ne te madhe ne  te perditshme e gjith rinia e populli i jon ne kosove dhe me e keqja qe nuk mundohen fare qe t'i permirsojn,edhe poqese ndonjeri fillon te flas ne shqipe te rjedhshme,fillojn dhe e gergasin,mahiten me te gjer ne at mas sa e iritojn qe te mos flas ne at menyr,kjo pra esht e keqja.
Ne qdoher themi se me koh do i hekim,do e pastrojm gjuhen,po kur do filloj ajo me,kur nuk shoh asnje as qe ben mundin me te vogel ne ket drejtim,perate i futa keto ketu qe ti lexojn se tek ne ne Kosov shumices se ketyre fjalive bastarde nuk ju din kuptimin origjinal ne shqip,nuk din fjali te drejta qe t'i perdorin ne vend tyre,prandaj besoj qe sadokudo do ndikoj me ket shkrim qe sepaku t'iu bie ne mend se po flasin fjali te huaja e po e shkallmojn gjuhen e tyre pa nevoj.

Me te mira Bela.

----------


## bela70

STAN--t'BANë

Ket fjali e perdorin ne qdo vend verim,ne bjeshk barinjet dhe popullsia e ter,perdoret ne vend te fjalis t'ban qe esht adekuate per vendin ku verojn me bagti gjat veres barinjet.

Svastik--Balldyze--Emte

Ket fjali e perdorin shum ne gjakov per te treguar(emruar)motren e te shoqes(motren e gruas)esht fjal serbe Svastika,poashtu dhe tek ne ne pej perdoret ne trajten turke balldyze apo balldusk.

Gjyzllyk---Syza

Esht fjal turke qe perdoret tek ne ne vend te fjalis Syza.

Duboki--kjo fjali perdoret ne vend te Frigorifer(edhe kjo e huaj)me ngrimje te thell,qe esht shkurtes e fjalis serbe duboko smerzavanje,e ku ne gjuh shqipe nuk kam has ne fjali adekuate.
P.sh.pse mos te perdoret fjalia ngrires apo ftohes qe jan tamam shqiptare.

Olluk--Lugje

Sastav--lidhje,e cila perdoret ne menyr apsurde si p.sh.

Mi sastavit lidhjet ,qe ne perkthim i bjen mi lidh jidhjet.

Qereminde---tjegulla.

Pastiqeri ne vend se Ëmbëltore (siq perdoret tek ne ne kosav).

Frizer--Floktore(keshtu po perdorej ne Tiran).

Berllog---mbeturina.

----------


## iliria e para

Po per fjalet e teknikes ndosta seshte e cuditeshme por per fjale te thjeshta si muri, dritareja ....... do te duhej te mos perdoren ne gjuhe serbe.
Do te ishte mire qe edhe ne shqipe te behet si rregull qqe edhe gjera te reja qe zbulohen mos te merren nga anglishtja apo italishtja, por te dalin nga akademia e shkencave dhe mediat ti pranojne. Pas pak kohe do te beheshin te rendoma.

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga bela70_ 
> *Ju litem jepni dhe ju ndonje shembull ne qytetin tuaj te barbarizmave qe perdoren si shum.
> 
> Pershendetje te gjithve bela.*


Shembulli i vetem qe me vjen ne mendje tani , eshte kryefjala e titullit te temes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bela70

Deus,po ke te drejt me ket qe thua pasi vet fjala bastardim esht barbarizem(apo e huaj)italiane me duket,po nuk gjeta ndonje fjal adekuate ne gjuhen ton perat e futa ket fjali.(pastaj mos te vie qudi se dhe vet i takoj ketij populli ne kosov qe ben mjaft gabimi ne shprehje,po fatmirsisht dita dites po i permirsoj sa po mundem).

Po un perate po ju kerkoj se kush din e ka fjal tonat t.i zavendesojm keto te huajat(si rasti i vet titullit tek un)nese dikush ka ndonje shprehje me adekuate ne shqip le ta e ndroj lirisht dhe krejt titullin(nuk esht dhe aq me rendesi titulli,po tema e cila shtjellohet ketu).
Po ndonje shembull tjeter ke ti deus,mos prito e na i shkruaj.

----------


## bela70

Po e vazhdoj ok.

Zadrug- shitore.

Xhade,Asfalt- rrugë.

Qamashir-ndresa te brendeshme.

Tavan-Qati.

Sodë-per detergjent per larjen e robave.

Me Varit--apo me shvajcit--per Me saldu.

Kalladont-past dhembesh.

Vilushk-Pirun

Vunica-thirn lloj pejrash per thurje.

----------


## Darius

Tema eshte shume interesante dhe me vlera. Por do i terhiqja vemendjen nismetares se temes qe te jete me e kujdesshme ne menyren sesi "artikulon" fjalet dhe sidomos ne perdorimin e zanoreve. Nuk e do e beja nje verejtje te tille nese tema do kishte qene per nje subjekt tjeter. Ndersa kur behet fjale per bastardim te gjuhes, atehere edhe verejtja qe behet duhet ne rradhe te pare te paraqitet me nje shqipe letrare sa me te kulluar.

P.s. Shpresoj qe mos e marresh armiqesor si koment. Ishte thjesht nje keshille (duke qene se jam manjak i gjuhes shqipe te rregullt si ne te shkruar ashtu dhe ne te folur)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

Bela. keto fjale qe i sjell ti jane fjale qe perdoren vetem ne ndonje qytet te vecante e nga ndonje grup i vecante njerezish, pervec atyre nuk i perdor tjeterkush.
Por me beri pershtypje fjala Svastika dhe tban, une keto fjale i di si shqip dhe i kuptoj se kryqi i thyer, simbol ilir dhe qe u mor edhe nga Nazistet dhe tban eshte stan veror i barinjve, por te duja jane mese shqip.

----------


## Lemon tea

Te tjera fjalë që përdoren gabimisht:
jakne - xhup
xhamper - triko
zejtin - vaj
çekmexhe - sirtar
cucëll - biberon
frajer - dashnor
m'ka ra huj - më eshtë tekur
kollomoq - miser
shki - hasëm - armik
disiplinë - rregull
qifle - buke
evlat - bir

kur t'më kujtohen te tjerat do shkruaj përsëri...
përgëzime për nismëtaren e temës...

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Tema eshte shume interesante dhe me vlera. Por do i terhiqja vemendjen nismetares se temes qe te jete me e kujdesshme .......
> 
> pare te paraqitet me nje shqipe letrare sa me te kulluar.
> 
> P.s. Shpresoj qe mos e marresh armiqesor si koment. Ishte thjesht nje keshille (duke qene se jam manjak i gjuhes shqipe te rregullt si ne te shkruar ashtu dhe ne te folur)



Bëre mirë që i tërhoqe vërejtjen nismëtarit të temës sepse përveq dëshirës dhe mundit për të evidentuar problemin dhe gabimeve që i përmend ti këtu më lart ai kishte bërë edhe gabime tjera në përkthim apo përshkrim etj.

Mirëpo para kësaj një vërejtje miqësore për ty dhe tjerët që shkruani  me kompjuter e ajo është PËRDORIMI I TASTIERËS  së kompjuterit në shqip!

Unë për vedi posa e pata blerë kompjuterin personal para mjaft vitesh, porse edhe sot, kur jam në punën zyrtare apo në shtëpi dhe kudo që mundem, insistoj në PËRDORIMIN E TASTIERËS SHQIP e cila nuk gjendet e gatshme në treg por pas intervenimit përkatës gjat ose pas instalimit të Windows - it përmes  
*Control Panel / Date, time, Language and Regional Options/* 
ajo është e gatshme për përdorim me kusht që më parë të zëvendësohen disa TASTE PËRKATËSISHT TË RISHËNOHEN me ngjyrë apo grithje. 

Ato janë: * Y = Z  /  <  = ;  /  > = :   /  { = Ç   /   :  = Ë    /  etj*  

pra bëhet zëvendësimi përkatësisht ndërrimi i disa tasteve dhe shkrimi shqip  me *Ë* e *Ç* është më i lehtë. Për ata që nuk pajtohen me këte formë dihet se kompjuteri iu mundëson edhe versione tjera të zëvendësimet të shkronjave por mbetet ai gabimi i zakonshëm që kur *W* zëvendësohet  me *Ë*  atëher edhe fjala  

*Windows* na del *Ëindoës*  

ndërsa për shkak të një rregulli të pashkruar të shum përdoruesve të kompjuterit që në vend të *Ë*  sëpari përdorin *W* dhe kur harrojnë ndërrimin iu dalin fjalët *wndwrrimtarw  - (ëndërrimtar)* e shum fjalë tjera të gabueshme siç ndodh shpesh në shtyp! 

Darius, edhe në shkrimin tënd  mungojnë *ë* - jat.

Unë përndryshe nuk pretendoj të jem gjuhëtar sepse kam profesion krejt tjetër dhe bile vet kur flas gjat ditës për shkak të ndikimit të rrethit ku jetoj përdori më tepër gjuhën lokale të Gjakovës porse sëpaku kur shkruaj mundohem që atë ta bëjë aq sa di sipas rregullave dhe këte kisha kërkuar edhe nga tjerët në forum sepse vërtet ndonjëher për këte shkak edhe nuk po kuptohet përmbajtja e shkrimit të ndonjë pjese të temave të caktuara. 

Ja përparsia në të shkruar me tastierën shqip. Në vend se:




> E hapa ket tem,duke pare qe ne popullin ton qdo dit e


*E hapa këte temë, duke parë që në popullin tonë çdo ditë .......*

Kështu pra do të ishte duhur të shkruhet kurse në vazhdim edhe vërejtjet tjera nga teksti:




> me shum po futen (ne vend se te hiqen)barbarizma duke e bastardu gjuhen ton deri ne ate mas sa qe po i humbin fare kuptimin si gjuh shqipe.


Edhe ti me këtë mënyrë të shkrimit po i ndihmon kësaj, sepse ke plot gabime gjuhësore nëtë shkruar. 




> Me posht do te japi shum fjal e shembuj qe me ka ra ti degjoj kado qe kam qen ne trojet tona.Pik se pari do ti shenoj keto te qytetit tim pasi po me duket qe kemi rastin me drestik me ma se shumti barbarizma ne krejt truallin ton. 
> 
> ZAJEBANCI 
> ZAJEBAT 
> ZEZAT 
> 
> Jan fjali serbe qe aq fort jan fut ne gjuhen ton(ne pergjithsi ne kosov)sa qe as qe e vrejm qe jemi duke shqiptu nje fjal te huaj,pale qe nuk lidhet fare me kuptimin qe ka ne ne gjuhen serbe dhe me at se per qfar e perdorim ne. 
> 
> Kjo ne gjuhen serbe ka kuptim shum banal *Zajebat - zajebiti qe D.M.TH per te Q..E,* 
> ndersa ne e perdorim ne biseda kur dojm te tregojm ndonje mahi apo kur dikush mahitet apo ben shaka


( plotësim  ZA JEBATI = PËR Q..JE) Fjalë kjo që përdoret më shum sidomos në Pejë, Prishtinë por edhe ngapak edhe në Gjakovë dhe qytete tjera shpesh pa e ditur kuptimin e vërtetë!




> Keto jan do barbarizma qe perdoren kur dojm te trgojm ndonje mahi,barcolet apo kashelash,P.SH: 
> E kam degju nje mahi te re do t'iu tregoj. 
> 
> Ne themi kam degju nje shtos(apo vic)te ri...


Ke shkruar tamam si flet në Pejë!

*Krijimi i aq shumë gabimeve gjuhësore nuk guxon  të jetë prezent në shkrim dhe ato  iu japin patjetër të drejtë vëllezërve nga Shqipëria të na kritikojnë për mosnjohje të gjuhës standarde shqipe.*  (Megjithate në forum shpesh kam hasur edhe në shkrime pa rregulla standarde gjuhësore nga ndonjë nga viset e shqipërisë)

Se kjo është evidente shifet posa lajmërohen një pjesë e kosovarëve në forum e mos të flasim kur dalin në TV apo radio. Kjo dobësi duhet të pranohet sepse me vite - decenie nuk iu është kushtuar rëndësi e mjaftueshme kësaj pune duke u marrë zakonisht me "probleme madhore të patriotizmit!"

Këtu sidomos nuk duhet harruar periudhën e mbylljes së shkollave dhe kalimi në  "shkolla shtëpi" që ishte katastrofal për Kosovën edhe sa i përket edukimit në përgjithësi por sidomos gjuhës dhe vetë mësimit të lëndëve përkatëse. 

Hiq rastet e jashtëzakonshme  ato me ndikim familjar apo qëndrim personal adekuat, personat tjerë që janë shkolluar në këte periudhë janë shumë të "pamundshëm në shum aspekte!" Kanë një dijeni të paplotësuar si duhet! Koncepte të gabueshme për  disa ngjarje e tradita tona! Kërkojnë gjëra të pamundshme etj. etj.

Ata tashmë gjinden kudo duke kryer punët e ndryshme në Kosovë prej rojtarit të UNMIK-ut e OSCE-së, bashkëpunëtorëve profesinalë e gjetkë por sidomos përkthyesve të ndërkombëtarve e që është e vetmja e mirë që kanë dhe që ia kanë pa hajrin materialisht! E sa për përkthimet e tyre, sidomos ato profesionale as të mos flasim! 

Shum takime, biseda, trajnime me të huajt në Kosovë apo ligje e marrëveshje nuk kanë pasur sukses apo kanë dështuar sepse përkthimet ishin shpesh të kundërta me atë çka është thënë!!!!   Për këso problemesh ka shkruar me fakte edhe shtypi i ditës.

Vazhdim:

Sa për *Patligjon-Domate* 

Prap mendoj se ma mirë është DOMATE se sa *Mollëarta* sepse nuk "na e qet goja lehtë dhe nuk dijmë se çka po kërkon në fjalë, kur shkon në treg apo restorant?!


*MAJIC - Maica *  nga fjalori  srk - fanellë pa mëngë,  më duket  se në Shqipëri i thonë - kanotiere


*SUFLLAQE-----mish i pjekur dhe i coptuar (DYNER) 

PAIDHAQE----------MISH i pjekur (BIFTEK)*   - (qengji)

I mësuam në Shqipëri gjat kohës së luftës


*SHOLE-----GUAC(wc)*   - filxhan  për WC





> Po e vazhdoj ok.
> 
> Zadrug- shitore. 
> 
> Xhade,Asfalt- rrugë.
> 
> Tavan-Qati.
> 
> Vunica-thirn lloj pejrash per thurje.


Edhe disa spjegime plotësuese:

*Zadruga - (skr.) Koperativa,* zakonisht me këte në fshat është nënkuptuar shitorja që ka funksionuar në kuadër të saj dhe ka qenë shitore e vetme aty dhe në disa fshatra për rreth. 

Paramendo këte problem para 50 vitesh? Edhe shitoreve jo të rregulluara dhe që mbajnë lloj lloj malli pa përcaktim dhe radhitje në Gjakovë i thonë: *" E paske çelë dugojën si n'katun, si zadrugë mu kon!"*

*Xhade* është rrugë e shtruar, atëher nuk ka pasur asfalt

*Tvani* është *tavan* , pjesa sipërme e dhomës - srk = *plafon* e Çatia - nëse nuk gaboj kulmi mbi te!Përkatësisht komplet pjesa e trarëve mbajtës - konstrukcioni i kulmit!

Edhe në përgjigjen tënde tjetër ke qenë  "katastrofë!" për sa i përket gjuhës.




> Po un perate po ju kerkoj se kush din e ka fjal tonat t.i zavendesojm keto te huajat(si rasti i vet titullit tek un)nese dikush ka ndonje shprehje me adekuate ne shqip le ta e ndroj lirisht dhe krejt titullin(nuk esht dhe aq me rendesi titulli,po tema e cila shtjellohet ketu).
> Po ndonje shembull tjeter ke ti deus,mos prito e na i shkruaj.


Pra Bela, mos na qit në bela dhe ushtro pak shkrimin e gjuhës në nivel sëpaku mesatar.  Puna e parë  është - mos u ngut kur të shkruash dhe puna e dytë këthehu edhe 1,2,3 .... herë dhe lexo se çka ke shkruar para se ta postosh! Edhe pas kësaj ke mundësi ta korigjosh edhe një herë dhe shtype RUAJ.

==========




> iliria e para - Po per fjalet e teknikes ndosta seshte e cuditeshme por per fjale te thjeshta si muri, dritareja ....... do te duhej te mos perdoren ne gjuhe serbe.
> Do te ishte mire qe edhe ne shqipe te behet si rregull qqe edhe gjera te reja qe zbulohen mos te merren nga anglishtja apo italishtja, por te dalin nga akademia e shkencave dhe mediat ti pranojne. Pas pak kohe do te beheshin te rendoma.



Personalisht, mes tjerash kam studiuar edhe teknikën dhe që prej fillimit kemi pasur probleme me fjalët teknike sepse shumicën e librave që nga shkolla  e mesme i kishim serbokroatisht dhe i përkthenim sëbashku me profesorët tanë të rinjë që atëbotë vinin pas studimeve nga kryeqytetet e republikave ish jugosllave e që më vonë mu desh të shkoj edhe vet. Kishte edhe  fjalë që nuk përktheheshin në mënyrë adekuate dhe e humbnin kuptimin por më pak se këta që bëjnë sot nga anglishtja!

Ka plot fjalë që nuk përkthehen saktë apo nuk kanë përkthim dhe më mirë është të përdoren në origjinal e jo të kopjohen nga gjuhë tjera që i kanë huazuar poashtu dhe e kundërta kur përkthimi është adekuat në shqip pse të përdoret origjinali? 

Kujtoni çka bën Franca me vite në këte aspekt!

Pra për *Televizion, kompjuter, ... ske çka i bën por në anën tjetër duhet të përdoret  "shkarkova" një program nga interneti apo të dërgova një postim, në vend të tentimit "me  folë moderno", danladova një këngë, ta çova ni emajl - imejl etj.* 

"Adi shka? Boll se u lodha edhe unë!"  Le ta vazhdojnë tjerët!  :xhemla:

----------


## dodoni

Kritikat per drejtshkrimin e Beles para rendesise se temes jane nje pike uji ne oqean. Qe te gjithe duam te shkruajme bukur por jo te gjithe kemi arsimimin dhe pervojen e duhur dhe kjo duhet kuptuar nga te gjithe, sidomos nga ata qe e shesin veten e tyre si te dijtur dhe intelektual. 

Disa fjale qe perdoren ne Kosove, Maqedoni, e Mal te Zi, qe Bela i ka sjellur ketu, si: shtos, fore, vic etj. me sa di une jane fjale shqipe te injoruara nga kongresi i 72-tes i gjuhes.

Per fjalen maice, ne Shqiperi perdoret bluze me menge te shkurtra qe poashtu nuk eshte shqip por e huazuar. 

Per emrat frigorifer dhe friz do mund te perdoreshin emrat shqip "ftohes ushqimesh" dhe "ngrires ushqimesh", megjithese pothuajse gjithe bota i quan keshtu, refrigerator dhe freezer.

----------


## Darius

Vrojtuesi ajo gje qe thua ti nuk eshte e mundur per mua te behet. Aty ku punoj nuk mund te kthej tastieren ne shqip sepse do me dilnin fjalet e tjera komplet pa kuptim. Sidoqofte disa germa mund ti ndryshoj duke perdorur alt +... por ne ate moment kisha ne dore nje laptop qe sma jepte ate mundesi.
Sidoqofte eshte verejtje me vend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

Kemi shume fjale qe i kemi ne shqip dhe shume vete perdorin formen e huaj ne vend qe te perdorin formen shqipe.
P.sh. per lavatrice mund te perdoret makine larese, por kete nuk e perdor askush, 
shpall, njoftoj-anuncio, apo anuncoj sic kane qef prezantueset e spektakleve,
perparim-progres, shkarkoj-download, etj etj
Bile ka dhe fjale qe megjithese ka vite qe u zhduken papritur po na dalin si hithrat mes barit si psh penxhere per dritare....

----------


## Zëu_s

Bela 70, kjo eshte me t’vertet teme e qelluar dhe me vjen shume mire qe ju brengosin edhe juve keto fjale (parazit) te huaja ne gjuhen shqipe. Mirpo te jua them te verteten, shume fjale qe i keni shkruar ju ketu i ndegjoje une per here te pare, por po e shoh qe paska vende te cilat kan shume me teper fjale te huaja se ky vendi prej nga jam une.
Keshtu qe i kam nxjerrur disa fjale te huaja qe kam vrejtur se perdoren edhe tek ne nga DISA njerz (jo nga te gjithe), qe per disa fjale edhe une nuk e di se si thuhen ne shqip.

Fotele = ? (ulse ?)
Maice = ? (krahshkurte ?)
Shole = ? (Guace ?)
Te zezata = ? (te nguca ?, u talla ?)
Koperativa (shume rrale zadruga) = Shitore
jakne = xhup (guje ?)
xhamper, pullover = triko ?
fraer, jaran = dashnor
zejtin = vaj
Sakice = Sopate
Cambçakez, sakez =  ? (gome pertypse, Pertypse ?)
Struj = Rryme
Stene = Mure
Tavoline = Tryez, Terves, Sofer
Samar =  (Shale ?)
Magar = Gomar
Cev = Gyp (Sorre)
Lavabo = Duarlarse, Larse, (Legen ?)
Sudoper = Enelarse
Stub = Shtylle
Balldezk = Mikeshe (vellaut te gruas i thuhet Mik, pse mos ti thuhet motres se gruas Mikeshe)
Qeremide, Crep = Tjegulla
Olluke = Lugje 
Frizer = Floketore
Berllog = Mbeturina
Patligjon, Domate = Mollatart ?
Shank = Banak ?
Mallter = Lloq ?
Shtrafciger = kaqavide ?
Hiq = Aspak
Hajde = eja
Hallakame, kaos = parregullsi ?
Kallabllak = shume njerz ?
Fiok = Sirtare
Kusi = ? (Kazan ?)
Tengjere = ? (Kazan ?)
Tanir = Pjate, Sahan (fjala Sahan me duket qe eshte shqip, ndoshta ka kuptimin Ena Sa Han nje njeri)
Vilushk = Pirun (therrfurk)
Meshalice, mikser = ? (perzires ?)
Shofer = ?
Fertere = ?
Kosë = ?
Kolice = ?
Kaci = ?
Prekolice, Rimorkio = ?
Kauç, Sofa = ?
Tepsi = ?
Pantoll = ? 
Bluze = ?
Qorapa = ?
Trotuar = ?
Frigorifer = ?
Frizhider = ?
Shporet = ?
Lavatriçe = ?

Numri 3 (Tre) perdoret tek ne per gjinin femrore 3 (Tri), pra Tre perdoret per gjinine mashkullore dhe Tri per gjinine femrore, p.sh. Tre Djem, Tri Vajza

Fjalet Xhade, Tavan, Kallamoq, Xhamper, Kmishe, Dane, Kun(d)ra, Ormon, Vic, Fore etj. nuk dihet se a jan te huazuara apo jan shqip, pra duhet hulumtim i tyre.

Sode eshte Sode (e gjith bota i thot keshtu), kurse detergjetit per larje rrobash per tu habitur i thone Faks te ne.

Per Promaje, Korent, Shkuje tek ne thuhet thjesht “mshile deren apo dritaren se po fryn” ose “ mshile deren apo dritaren se na prishi fryma”, e kto fjalet tjera nuk perdoren fare.

Shka, Shkie, Shkina, Shkavell, Shkavi, Shkau nuk do te thot armik por do te thot Shkavi = Skllavi, Sllavi, Serbi. (te cilet njekohesisht edhe i kemi armiq)


Fjale te huaja qe i kam ndegjuar ne TV qe i perdorin ne Shqiperi:

Mastike =  ? (gome pertypse, Pertypse ?)
Sobe = Dhome
Sandek = Ark
Cakmak = Shkreps
Krevat = Shtrat
Komshi = Fqiu
Trojk = Tresh
Vodovod = Ujesjellsi
Avion = Aeroplan
Germa = Shkronja
Pengjere = Dritare
Kurban = flijim
Stomak = Bark
Boje = ngjyre
Jeshile = e gjelbert
Sakat = i hendikepuar
Katund = fshat
I lig = i keq (a(sht) i lig =  eshte i semure thuhet ne Kosove)
Pazar = treg
Dallge = vale
Kercen = vallzon
E hishme = e bukur
Dyqan = shitore
Qef = knaqesi (deshire)
Hajvan = kafshe (Gja)
Azgan = Hero, Trim, Krashnik
Sokak, rrugice = Udhe
ama = por
Dollap = Ormon
Qorr = i verber
Florir = are, ari
Kurve = lavire, rraspi
Sahat = Ore
Kolltuk, Divan = ?
Zakon, zakonisht = ? 
Pislleqe = ?
Budallallek = ?
Manjak = ?
Debil = ?
Beje sehire = ?
E lezetshme = ?
Aman = ? 
Siklet = ?
Dezhurni = ?
Zbor = ?


Fjalet Televizor, Radio, Muzike, Komputer, Laptop, Tastaure, Program, Telefon, Tel. Mobil, Celulare, Kamere, Fotoaparat, Aparat, Autobus, Aeroplan, Tren,Veture, Makine, Motor, Bateri, Tepih, Vitrine, Llamp, Banjo, Post, e-Mail, Internet, Discipline, Pizhama, Sandalle, Kravate, Bilete  etj. etj. (siç tha edhe Vrojtuesi) jane fjale qe i perdore e ter bota, dhe eshte paksa problematike te gjenden fjale shqipe per to. Por nese i gjen dikush fjalet perkatese ter to ateher eshte i mire se ardhur. 

Edhe nje pyetje ne fund. Cka mendoni per keto fjalet internacionale qe perdoren nga politikantet tane edhe pse ekzistojne fjalet shqipe per to qe jan te kuptueshme per te gjith ???

----------


## bela70

> Bela. keto fjale qe i sjell ti jane fjale qe perdoren vetem ne ndonje qytet te vecante e nga ndonje grup i vecante njerezish, pervec atyre nuk i perdor tjeterkush.
> Por me beri pershtypje fjala Svastika dhe tban, une keto fjale i di si shqip dhe i kuptoj se kryqi i thyer, simbol ilir dhe qe u mor edhe nga Nazistet dhe tban eshte stan veror i barinjve, por te duja jane mese shqip.


Se pari dua te te them qe shumicen e fjalve qe kam sjell perdoren gati ne ter kosoven e jo vetem ne nje qytet apo nga nje grup njerzish.

Ne lidhje me fjalen Svastik,edi se kjo ka prejardhje ilire por jo nuk esht fjala per ket shprehje qe esht per kryqin e thyer.ketu behet fjal per svastik qe esht fjal serbe e qe emron motren e gruas(ne ket rast ska lidhje me kurfar simboli).
Ndersa per fjalen t'ban ku e ke lexuar ti nga un se them se esht barbarizem.e ke gabim se aty ku e permend un ket fjali esht perkthimi i fjalis stan(Stan-T'ban).
Dhe Stan nuk ka te bej me shqipen fare.
Me te mira nga Bela.

----------


## bela70

> Tema eshte shume interesante dhe me vlera. Por do i terhiqja vemendjen nismetares se temes qe te jete me e kujdesshme ne menyren sesi "artikulon" fjalet dhe sidomos ne perdorimin e zanoreve. Nuk e do e beja nje verejtje te tille nese tema do kishte qene per nje subjekt tjeter. Ndersa kur behet fjale per bastardim te gjuhes, atehere edhe verejtja qe behet duhet ne rradhe te pare te paraqitet me nje shqipe letrare sa me te kulluar.
> 
> P.s. Shpresoj qe mos e marresh armiqesor si koment. Ishte thjesht nje keshille (duke qene se jam manjak i gjuhes shqipe te rregullt si ne te shkruar ashtu dhe ne te folur)


Faleminderit per vrejtjet tua Darius,por un e kam si pik te dobet e-pazan nuk e kam te regjistruar siq duhet ne kok se ne qvend duhet perdor dhe si rjedhoj dalin dhe gabime te shumta,edi se nuk esht ne regull ama qtibesh,nuk jam gjuhtar dhe skam studjuar per gjuh dhe besoj se me falet. :buzeqeshje:  

Mos e ke merak se un nuk shoh asigje armiqsore ketu,perkunder faleminderit per kshillat tua,dhe nje gje nuk jam nismetarja po nismetari i temes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

:buzeqeshje:  Eshte emer i gjinise femerore. Me falet gabimi... :uahaha:

----------

